# Game Thread Resets



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 9, 2008)

Just a notice that in the near future (tomorrow, next week, next month) we will be doing a bit of reorganization.  Game threads are going to be locked and ones such as the LPT have 'winners' picked.

We will be setting up a new area specifically for game threads, and seeing what other new ones we can add for your amusement.

This is being done as some have grown quite large an there are some site performance issues occurring due to this.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 9, 2008)

This I do not understand, but you are the one to make the decissions around here.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 9, 2008)

Clean slates, seperate area, more toys to play with.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 9, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Clean slates, seperate area, more toys to play with.


 
Ok

So what threads exactly will be locked and taken away?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 9, 2008)

Last Person and Next Person are now locked, with new editions in play.  There are also 20 new games for y'all to consider.

Old games won't be deleted for now, just archived.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 9, 2008)

Because of site issues I can now understand why you closed that thread... honestly I was pleased to see it doing pretty well for a while. It was a bit taken aback returning to MT a couple hours later after running an errand to find a whole new room/forum ... you've must've been a madman typing and creating all those new games there Bob.  

Lets see how well they do... 

Nice distractions from all the seriousness we've been having over at the study lately.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 9, 2008)

The short version is, those threads are so large, there seems to be some performance issues when accessing them. The suggested solution was lock n restart.  Plus, it gave me an excuse to do some cyber carpentry and put in a real game room.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 9, 2008)

Bob what about our post counts why did I loose over 15,000 post? This is not acceptable to me atleast.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 9, 2008)

Posts made in the game threads will no longer be counted.
We will also be looking at pruning the chat areas of old dust covered topics.

If you're concern is what your "score" is, I can't help that.
You're all still able to chat as you were before, you still have the relationships you have forge, you still have all of the features, content, abilities, etc.

But 100,000 posts of a single word and random chat that no one looks at a week later aren't going to be counted anymore.

If that is a world ending, heart breaking, emotional wreck creating disaster for anyone, I'm sorry.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 9, 2008)

Bob I would suggest that this not about post counts but the LPT was a chat room for pepole talking about school resources and such.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 9, 2008)

There's a section for that already set up.  No one would read through a thousand pages of chat looking for a discussion on school building, but they would look in the schools section. I don't start skimming every book at the libary hoping to find soup recipies, I head to the cook book section.  Also, the B&G isn't indexed by Google.

If you've gotten good info that's great, but it's a chat room basically, not intended for serious stuff, not intended to be part of our long term archives.  The original plan for the B&G was to flush old posts every couple of months. We just haven't done it in a few years.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 9, 2008)

I agree with Kaith and think this is a good idea, but keeping it searchable if possible isn't a bad idea as some real martial arts discussion has broken through on occasion (and *Search * functionality means you're old-fashioned search analogies are borken). The info. is where it is. But if the size of it is a performance issue, nuke it!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd have to allow Google and other bots access, and that would slow the site down signifcantly. (Yahoo's bots are SOB's on forums, causing 5+ minute page loads).

They should still show up with the sites built in search function.

Bottom line is, I know some people are going to be upset, but I can not please everyone.
Any time I make a change, people get upset, some emotionally so.

There were a number of people opposed to my setting up the B&G and the Locker Room. To splitting off the politics, to separating the chat from the arts.  In the end, some people left, new people came in, and the site has continued to grow.  I get hammered about our profanity filter, about not allowing people to bash whomever, for insisting on certain things, for my views on things, for daring to speak at all on my own damn site.

Martial Talk has stopped being fun for ME a number of times. I've stepped back, and forward, reimagined things, expanded and added features that when new were complained about, and today are loved.

I don't ask that people agree with me. I welcome your feedback, your opinions, and I've said it many times before, my phone is open.  How many other forum owners will give you their phone number and say "Call me"?  How many?  I can't think of any other ones I've run across.  

The bottom line is, the B&G isn't intended for long-term archival stuff.  When it was first launched, we didn't count the posts.  We changed that when people demanded it.  When I setup the game room, I didn't expect it to recalculate post counts.

So, here's the deal.

I'm reediting the forum so posts count.

Anything that's in the old games -that should/could- be a resource in another part of the site, please report there.

At some point in the future, old posts in the B&G area are going to be deleted to clear out the dusty space.  

Anyone whining then about losing a couple thousand points then will have their MT Belt changed permanently to Pink PolkaDot.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 9, 2008)

> So what threads exactly will be locked and taken away?


Bob said you'll get MORE places to post...  you should be happy!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 9, 2008)

Software is processing all million plus posts. Counts will be updated shortly.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 9, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Bob said you'll get MORE places to post...  you should be happy!


There ya go Terry... you'll restore your crown in no time! 


One thing is that I wish folks would scroll up from the last post of a game (especially a word game) to ensure continuity so that there won't be a double or redundant post... I'm guilty of that meself and try to go up a few posts to make sure the flow is correct when I make my post. 
i.e. Bob and I already on the Good News Bad News posted two "good news" in a row... so I posted a bad news in response to Bob's good news...


----------



## arnisador (Nov 9, 2008)

The post counts are the most fundamental game on the site, it seems.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 9, 2008)

arnisador said:


> The post counts are the most fundamental game on the site, it seems.


 

If you say so


----------



## Lisa (Nov 9, 2008)

arnisador said:


> The post counts are the most fundamental game on the site, it seems.



I wouldn't say that.  Most of us don't give a crap about our post counts.  There are only a few that would be worried about that dropping.  If one is so wrapped up in the numbers, then you are here for the wrong reason.  If having a high post count is how you judge your success here on the site then you really need to look inside yourself and find your self worth elsewhere.  I would hope that posting useful information and sharing your knowledge would mean more to you then a number by your name.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm looking at an add-in that will track multiple levels of post counts allowing us to see Total Posts and Non Chit Chat posts.  

Case in point, if I remove all posts from all non-art areas (includes game threads, mod area, etc), you (Arnisador) drop from 31,269 to 13,216 (-18,053), Terry drops from 32,834 to 8,186 (-24,648) and I drop from 28,710 to 5,172 (-23,538).  Mind you, that's subtracting everything other than the Martial Art section. 

If we just drop the Locker Room and its sections (B&G and Games), You drop 7,784, Terry drops by 16,798 and I drop a meager 1,533.

If we do the entire General Talk section (Study, LR, B&G, Etc.), You drop 12,400 points to 18,869 posts, Terry drops by 18,695 points to 14139 posts and I drop 6,927 points to 21,783 posts.

So, it depends on how you look at it.  To me, it's like asking "how many books do you own" and one guy says 100, and another says 1,000.  The former is counting novels and well respected manuals, while the later is counting each comic in his Archie collection.  One has substance, the other doesn't.

But, if people think that 5,000 single word posts is just as valid as 100 5 page posts full of insight and depth, then all I have to say is Archie.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 9, 2008)

This is a notification that somewhere between now and January first, we will be cleaning the B&G from top to bottom.  Threads may move, be pruned, or partially or entirely deleted.
Post counts will be effected.

I will be posting a poll in the Supporting Member Lounge concerning the post count issue and use that to make a final determination on what to count and not count. If you want to vote, make sure your supporting membership is paid up.

Thank you.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 9, 2008)

Lisa said:


> If having a high post count is how you judge your success here on the site then you really need to look inside yourself and find your self worth elsewhere.



I hope the _you _here isn't directed at me--the  was meant to convey my negative feelings on this matter. I was always against counting posts there. It's just chat, not forum material. (Useful info. might still be exchanged on occasion, of course.) I was supporting Kaith's proposal here, not complaining about it.



Bob Hubbard said:


> Case in point, if I remove all posts from all non-art areas (includes game threads, mod area, etc), you (Arnisador) drop from 31,269 to 13,216



Many of those would still be "Please, keep the discussion polite and professional" posts.



Bob Hubbard said:


> This is a notification that somewhere between now and January first, we will be cleaning the B&G from top to bottom.  Threads may move, be pruned, or partially or entirely deleted.
> Post counts will be effected.



I propose affecting them rather than effecting them. Apart from that, fine by me.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 9, 2008)

I reserve the right to use Photoshop Effects while moding.

oooh....spooky....ooohhhh.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 9, 2008)

arnisador said:


> I hope the _you _here isn't directed at me--the  was meant to convey my negative feelings on this matter. I was always against counting posts there. It's just chat, not forum material. (Useful info. might still be exchanged on occasion, of course.) I was supporting Kaith's proposal here, not complaining about it.



No Arni, that part was not directed at you.  I am well aware of your feelings regarding that matter and agree with many of them.

I guess I am just tired of people complaining when little things like post counts and stars are taken away from them.  It means so little in the big picture and it saddens me that people are here for the superficial rewards that the site gives us.  It takes the fun away from the stuff that is suppose to be fun, ya know what I mean?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 9, 2008)

Lisa said:


> No Arni, that part was not directed at you.



OK, sorry for being defensive!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 9, 2008)

I guess it was directed at me, so Iwill say this. Post counts is essence means nothing the site does, it always has to me. I have been here a longtime and plan on being here even longer. I post to post and talk to people about every as pect thatwe can. I have meet people like Drac, Brian and 14 kempo in the LPT and we have become good friends over the years. I have promoted Martial Talk to everyone I know and will continue to do so.

This place is where I choose to be because we can voice our opinion and not be affaid about people calling us aal type os stuff. My journey here goes way beyond threads and post counts, what I would lake to see is a plave where we can still chat with those that we only see in certain area;s like the LPT.

14 and Drac would never be posting in the TKD section and I hardlt ever post in the Kempo section, Brian is a rebel and post mainly in section I do not visit and he does not visit the TKD section that much. Friendship have been made possible for the site has given us this and for that I am Thankful to Bob Hubbard and Martial Talk, I am a very emotional guy and have gone thopugh alot over the last six months, some of this some here knows about and my future in the martial art world is resting on my school being productive. Which right now it is not.

Sorry if some of you believe all this site means to me is post counts and hopefully some of you will figure out it is more then that.

Sincerly


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 9, 2008)

So, why all the fuss about the count when you still have those friendships?  

I added -20- New Game threads, and a separate section special for them, in a section viewable to all registered members.  I moved existing game threads that were active in, so they would be easily found.

If I reset everyone's post count to zero, what other than an arbitrary number, changed?
Are you somehow less of a person because your count dropped 18,000 points?
Will Drac and the others you were chatting with in the LPT shun you?

I got grief over the rep system. Some even sang laments to it and wore black arm bands I heard after the last reset.

I got grief over the Thanks system. Grief over the change in gallery software, grief over adding in blogs, grief over adding the B&G, etc.  

Ever wonder why I bother coming on, when a good chunk of what I try to do to make this site run faster, smoother, and better, gets me angry phone calls, pms and emails?

It's days like today that I wish I'd taken the $40,000 buy out offer I got last summer.

Folks, it's just a god damned message board, and while I greatly appreciate the passion y'all have for the place, it's sometimes down right worrisome how much something like a green dot or couple of points matters. 

At the end of the day though, the site is called "Martial Talk", not "Chat Room for Folks who like Martial Arts". I don't care how much you use the chat areas, argue about politics, or tell jokes, but the main reason we're here is for martial arts talk.  Try and remember that and visit those areas a bit between posting what you had for lunch and what number you're thinking of at the moment is, k?

Thanks.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 9, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> I guess it was directed at me, so Iwill say this. Post counts is essence means nothing the site does, it always has to me. I have been here a longtime and plan on being here even longer. I post to post and talk to people about every as pect thatwe can. I have meet people like Drac, Brian and 14 kempo in the LPT and we have become good friends over the years. I have promoted Martial Talk to everyone I know and will continue to do so.
> 
> This place is where I choose to be because we can voice our opinion and not be affaid about people calling us aal type os stuff. My journey here goes way beyond threads and post counts, what I would lake to see is a plave where we can still chat with those that we only see in certain area;s like the LPT.
> 
> ...



If you feel that it is directed at you, then the least I can do is answer you.

Nobody wants to take away your ability to meet people.  Nobody wants stop the networking that goes on on this site and certainly if post counts in essence means nothing to you, then turning off or removing certain posts from your count should not cause any kind of uproar or emotion because nothing has changed.  You can still make friendships, you can still forge relationships, you can still network and you can still chat with others, none of that will change.  It just won't count towards a total.  The fun is still there, its not going anywhere.  It is going to be what you make of it.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 9, 2008)

Lisa said:


> No Arni, that part was not directed at you.  I am well aware of your feelings regarding that matter and agree with many of them.
> 
> I guess I am just tired of people complaining when little things like post counts and stars are taken away from them.  It means so little in the big picture and it saddens me that people are here for the superficial rewards that the site gives us.  It takes the fun away from the stuff that is suppose to be fun, ya know what I mean?


I agree with both you and Arnisidor.  Some of that stuff is fun -- but it gets out of hand quick, too.  And can easily be a distraction from what this place is supposed to be about! 

Rep and post counts are useful indicators for general perceptions of folks and how active they are -- but there are plenty of people whose post counts are much lower, but just about every post they make is pretty damn good.  (Grydth and Langenschwert leap to mind at the moment...)  But sometimes they become distractions and disruptions, too.

Like Terry said -- some of those chat & game posts pull people together who almost certainly wouldn't notice if we all stayed in our own little areas.  Hell, if I stayed in the Indochinese Arts area, I'd have left ages back, 'cause there's so little activity there.  (Note to self: gotta work on that a bit!)  They're a valuable part of the site -- but they shouldn't eclipse the rest of the site, either.

(And, Terry, I hope you don't take any of the post whore stuff from me personally!  It's meant as good natured ribbing, nothing more!)


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 9, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> So, why all the fuss about the count when you still have those friendships?
> 
> I added -20- New Game threads, and a separate section special for them, in a section viewable to all registered members. I moved existing game threads that were active in, so they would be easily found.
> 
> ...


 
I for one visit all those section and post in them, you are right but the meat and potatoes of the site is about Martial Arts. I have always been a player in those area's and will always be.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 9, 2008)

Lisa said:


> If you feel that it is directed at you, then the least I can do is answer you.
> 
> Nobody wants to take away your ability to meet people. Nobody wants stop the networking that goes on on this site and certainly if post counts in essence means nothing to you, then turning off or removing certain posts from your count should not cause any kind of uproar or emotion because nothing has changed. You can still make friendships, you can still forge relationships, you can still network and you can still chat with others, none of that will change. It just won't count towards a total. The fun is still there, its not going anywhere. It is going to be what you make of it.


 
Then I would say lets get rid of all the post counts together and just use the belt sytem or just a join date. This will eliminate all the problems then, my take was never posr counts but why we get rid of some and not others. I am all for having nothing at all.:asian:


----------



## Lisa (Nov 9, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Then I would say lets get rid of all the post counts together and just use the belt sytem or just a join date. This will eliminate all the problems then, my take was never posr counts but why we get rid of some and not others. I am all for having nothing at all.:asian:



That is something that is being discussed in the Premium Club as we speak.  Bob has graciously put up a poll there to allow the supporting members of this site to have their say in what happens.

I am not sure everyone here knows this but I think it needs to be said.  Bob works his *** off for this site.  NO CHANGE that he does goes about without careful consideration and he always has the betterment of the board in his thoughts.  He relies on his staff to help him make decisions, that is what we are here for.  We don't always agree with him, but he listens to what needs to be said.  He also really tries to be fair and allow the membership that helps support this site help him make these decisions.  He has the shittiest job on the site, because ultimately he gets **** on no matter what he does.

Truthfully, I think he deserves better, but maybe that is just me.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 9, 2008)

Lisa said:


> That is something that is being discussed in the Premium Club as we speak. Bob has graciously put up a poll there to allow the supporting members of this site to have their say in what happens.
> 
> I am not sure everyone here knows this but I think it needs to be said. Bob works his *** off for this site. NO CHANGE that he does goes about without careful consideration and he always has the betterment of the board in his thoughts. He relies on his staff to help him make decisions, that is what we are here for. We don't always agree with him, but he listens to what needs to be said. He also really tries to be fair and allow the membership that helps support this site help him make these decisions. He has the shittiest job on the site, because ultimately he gets **** on no matter what he does.
> 
> Truthfully, I think he deserves better, but maybe that is just me.


 

I agree Bob goes though **** all the time and he does what he needs to make people happy. I do not believe you are the only one that thinks that way but just has a reminder to others he does deserve better.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 9, 2008)

Lisa said:


> That is something that is being discussed in the Premium Club as we speak.  Bob has graciously put up a poll there to allow the supporting members of this site to have their say in what happens.
> 
> I am not sure everyone here knows this but I think it needs to be said.  Bob works his *** off for this site.  NO CHANGE that he does goes about without careful consideration and he always has the betterment of the board in his thoughts.  He relies on his staff to help him make decisions, that is what we are here for.  We don't always agree with him, but he listens to what needs to be said.  He also really tries to be fair and allow the membership that helps support this site help him make these decisions.  He has the shittiest job on the site, because ultimately he gets **** on no matter what he does.
> 
> Truthfully, I think he deserves better, but maybe that is just me.


Worth repeating.

Bob does a lot of hard work that we only see a shadow of.  And he ends up taking a lot of grief over all sorts of things about the site, too.

And he does this while trying to run a business, too!

Thanks, Bob!


----------



## MJS (Nov 10, 2008)

Hmmm....part of me soooo bad wants to dig back thru some past posts, where I could find some comments that greatly differ from an opinion or two that I see here, however, I am not going to do that.  I will however, echo a statement that I've said probably...well, I can't remember how many times, because I probably can't count that high. LOL!  

In a nutshell, like its been said, this is a MA dicussion board, not a chat room.  I could care less what my post count is...10,000, 20,000, 1,000,000....I. Don't. Care!  I care about helping to keep this place running, I care about doing my best to start threads, breathing some life into some old ones and jumpstarting ones that are not that old, but have slowed down.  

Lets look at this....a post in an art section, a post in the study on a world event and a post in TLP.  Out of those 3, IMHO, only 1 is worth not counting, and that is the one in TLP.  Why?  Well, lets see....in the first case, we are talking about something productive.  Perhaps we're breaking down a tech. from Arnis or Kenpo.  Sounds productive to me.

In the second case, we're talking about something that is going on in the world.  Perhaps we're discussing use of force issues, because somewhere in the US, a LEO is under scrutiny for using too much force.  We have a ton of LEOs on here, and frankly, I find their opinions valuable.

In the third case, we have a discussion on what was eaten for lunch, whats on the menu for dinner, what kind of a day we had at work, how the kids are doing, how the family is, what the weather is like, etc, etc., etc.

If option 3 is more important than 1 & 2, well.......


----------



## Drac (Nov 10, 2008)

MJS said:


> In the second case, we're talking about something that is going on in the world. Perhaps we're discussing use of force issues, because somewhere in the US, a LEO is under scrutiny for using too much force. We have a ton of LEOs on here, and frankly, I find their opinions valuable.


 
Thanks MJS..However there are times when threads have no bearing on LEO issues or the subject is a discipline that I have no knowlege of so I cannot render an opinion, during those times I retreat to Lisa's Lounge or the LPT and post..



MJS said:


> In the third case, we have a discussion on what was eaten for lunch, whats on the menu for dinner, what kind of a day we had at work, how the kids are doing, how the family is, what the weather is like, etc, etc., etc...If option 3 is more important than 1 & 2, well


 
I have always believed that these posts like the ones you mentioned may help to show newer members that martial artists are just like they are..It may encourage the lurkers to start posting...I know that's what did it for me...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 10, 2008)

Not counting them for score doesn't stop anyone fromm till posting.


----------



## Drac (Nov 10, 2008)

Your will be done...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 10, 2008)

My will is to stop counting chat, but my will is also for my head to stop throbing, and my cat to stop steping on my head when I sleep...seems I don't always get my will.  lol

But, I put it up to vote, and I'll follow that decision.   Poll is in the Supporting Member lounge, for those that missed it.  


I appreciate the kind words, and thank everyone for them. Remember there are others who help keep this site running, the mods, the mentors, and all of our supporting members and sponsors.  They deserve our thanks too.


----------



## Drac (Nov 10, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> and my cat to stop stepping on my head when I sleep


 
If you suceed please pass the information on to the others in need*...ME!!!*



Bob Hubbard said:


> But, I put it up to vote, and I'll follow that decision. Poll is in the Supporting Member lounge, for those that missed it.


 
Fair enough




Bob Hubbard said:


> I appreciate the kind words, and thank everyone for them. Remember there are others who help keep this site running, the mods, the mentors, and all of our supporting members and sponsors. They deserve our thanks too.


 
Thanks Bob..Without you this whole shooting match would fall apart..


----------



## BrandonLucas (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm not sure if I'm overstepping my bounds by posting a reply here, but I just wanted to comment on a couple of things.

I'm still fairly new to this forum.  I really enjoy reading the information that is posted on here as well as discussing the viewpoints of others.

I, personally, like to keep up with the post count.  It's not only fun to keep up with my own personal posts, but it also allows me to see who is more credible...especially with the thanks and the rep functions.

I agree with taking out the misc. posts that have no merit from the post count...I can see how that would make a difference...especially since I'm looking at the post count as a partial reference point to how respected a poster you are...in conjunction with the thanks and the rep.

Again, I really hope I'm not overstepping my bounds by posting on this subject, but I really wanted to throw my 2 cents in on this one, because what's being discussed has merit in my opinion.  I realize that this discussion has gotten rather heated, and I'm hoping that maybe what I'm suggesting could shed light on the subject without rocking the boat too much.

Thanks.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 10, 2008)

Never an overstepping here to let us know what you think. I'm always open to feedback. 

My view is, that 1 meaty post in an art area, say kenpo or arnis, or 1 good fact filled post in the study, or even a funny joke, or an article in the zine, is worth more than a post made simply to increase the count (score), or a 1 word post, or a description of where you went for lunch.   Game threads are fun, but are they really overall, meritorious content of equal worth to a thread on a technique, an article that made you think, or a debate that you felt effected your life?  I don't, but that's my opinion.


----------



## MJS (Nov 10, 2008)

Drac said:


> Thanks MJS..However there are times when threads have no bearing on LEO issues or the subject is a discipline that I have no knowlege of so I cannot render an opinion, during those times I retreat to Lisa's Lounge or the LPT and post..


 
True, but even though policy varies from dept. to dept, state to state, you guys can still give your .02, and IMO, I enjoy that. 





> I have always believed that these posts like the ones you mentioned may help to show newer members that martial artists are just like they are..It may encourage the lurkers to start posting...I know that's what did it for me...


 
I've posted in TLP but its been quite some time since my last post, as I've tried to shift my efforts to the art areas.  I'm not against a chat area, although my posts probably give that feel.  I just feel that the focus of the area has changed.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 10, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> My will is to stop counting chat, but my will is also for my head to stop throbing, and my cat to stop steping on my head when I sleep...seems I don't always get my will.  lol





Drac said:


> If you suceed please pass the information on to the others in need*...ME!!!*



There are worse things than a cat stepping on your head while your asleep...

While my wife and I were dating, she had 3 dogs.  A Rotty, a Shepherd, and a Rotty/Shepherd mix.  The dogs were accustomed to sleeping on the bed with her...  One night, we were getting into bed, and the Shepherd proceeded to go to her accustomed place at the top of the bed.  Unfortunately for her -- I was there first.  But she gave it a serious try before accepting that I was in that spot!   I'll take a cat walking on my head over a Shepherd laying on it...

One side note, to keep this sort of on track...  This is the sort of post that could fit in chat.  But they do serve a valid purpose, in that they are part of what makes MT a community, and not simply an exchange of information, kind of like an interactive library.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm not against them either.  If I was, I wouldn't have given them their own area, and gone out and found 20 new ones for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Nov 10, 2008)

Post count has never mattered to me. Running my own forum I don't know how Bob does it. Mine is FAR less popular and I get crap from people on it.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 10, 2008)

Late to the party, I know, I know.

:wavey:

First of all, rearranging the furniture here will probably take some getting used to - and ya know what happens when you move furniture around.  Well ... the ladies here do anyway ... you find dustbunnies and pocket change and moldy M&Ms and lost earrings ... some gems, some trash.

But the point is ... IT ALL BELONGS TO YOU.  

There are many 'meters' on MartialTalk.com forums; post counts, reputation, thanks system, membership status, contribution status, etcetera.  It would be terriffic if you could go to a chat forum, glance at banners, pips, avatar size and user titles and immediately be able to think to yourself, "This person clearly knows what he/she is talking about because look at how many people on the site have supporting him/her with reputation and thanks? How long he/she has been here? Oh wow, look at that one - A Founding Member!"

But the truth is ... you can't.  The truth is it really doesn't matter what other people think, do or say ... ultimately you have to take the time to read, read, read some more, take many opinions into account, do your very own research and ultimately make your own decision.

These ... are ... forums.  Organized for your convenience, supplied for your entertainment, consideration and possible education. If you have specific information or find some in a chat thread, make sure it gets to the right spot - and if you're not sure, please ask a mentor or staff member. It's what we're here for!

I can understand frustration at change for anyone who has invested a good deal of time here - I've invested four and a half years here - becoming a tad perturbed over changes that affect post count or rep status but ... after this amount of time, I'm over it.

I'll re-post my current recolection of an amazing statement by a friend of mine over six years ago:  'Change is life, life is change. If I were to reject change I would be rejecting flowers blooming, leaves falling, the sun rising and setting, the moon shifting phase, babies being born and old friends dying.  I'll accept this change and move forward with life because that IS life itself.'

I'm excited about the changes for the forum and can't wait to see us get better and better.

Bob, thanks for all you do to keep this place interesting and fun, abating the stale and fostering not only martial-arts related discourse but flat-out fun!  

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 25, 2008)

The vote in the Supporting Member lounge fell 60% in favor of decounting the B&G and Game areas. The Steering Board is now discussing the issue. The number of voters on the count/nocount issue was rather small, at 38. I'll update this once a decision is made.


----------

